# Indiagames Ashoka : Progress



## tarey_g (May 2, 2005)

Indiagames has updated its site with new screenies of their upcoming game Ashoka , they have a downloadable intro trailer if the game too . Download it from here *www.indiagames.com/ashoka/new/images/intro.mpg


*www.indiagames.com/ashoka/new/images/gallery_image_15.jpg

*www.indiagames.com/ashoka/new/images/gallery_image_12.jpg


*www.indiagames.com/ashoka/new/images/gallery_image_20.jpg


*www.indiagames.com/ashoka/new/images/gallery_image_10.jpg



for more screenshots visit
*www.indiagames.com/ashoka/new/gallery.htm


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 2, 2005)

the game looks gud.. thnx for the info


----------



## saurya_mishra (May 2, 2005)

well it looks great ... just what was missing from the gaming community ... a real indian hero game ... when will the dome come ? is it really history based or just action ?

saurya


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 2, 2005)

lol...is it just me or does this game looks like a total rip out of pop ??


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 2, 2005)

Ripping off PoP would be the hardest thing to do, what with it's intricate level design, great puzzels and super smooth moves of the prince.

I watched the game vid and the charcater models moved jerkily. Offcourse I understand that what I saw was maybe a test build of the game. Hope it delivers!


----------



## pallavnawani (May 2, 2005)

I looked at the video and it looks as if one of the villains (Boss) looks *very* similar to Goddess Kali. What do you think?

This looks like a very bad idea. It is bad enough that westerners portray us as cultists in their movies (Indiana Jones, The league of distinguished Gentlemen). Last thing we want is Indiagames doing the same thing.

Pallav


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2005)

@pallav , i agree with u , this is a very bad move by the creators of the game , why we have to fight with the godess, tomb raider(i don't remember which one) also had such stage in which we had to kill the kaali stone statue .

Indiagames , abe tum to hindustaani ho re ........shame


----------



## pallavnawani (May 3, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @pallav , i agree with u , this is a very bad move by the creators of the game , why we have to fight with the godess, tomb raider(i don't remember which one) also had such stage in which we had to kill the kaali stone statue .
> 
> Indiagames , abe tum to hindustaani ho re ........shame



I think it was Tomb Raider 3. I did not play that game, but I was told by my brother about it. Not only this, but there is a Japanese Game, Miura Warrior, in which all the Hindu Gods (Ganesha, Shiva) are made villians. I shot an email to the maker of Miura Warrior, but the email address was invalid.

I think we should put pressure on Indiagames about this. What is their email address? I will email them, and everybody reading this thread can also do so. We might be able to dissuade them from doing this, they can use any other model for the game.

I think we Indians should stand up and be counted for our beliefs and culture.

Pallav


----------



## tarey_g (May 3, 2005)

@pallav , yes we should do it , im posting a mail at *info@indiagames.com* 


their address is 
*423, Sai Commercial Complex Annex,
Next to MTNL office,
B. K. S. Devshi Marg, Deonar
Mumbai â€“ 400 088 
India

Tel: +91-22-25571128/29/30/31*


see if it makes a difference


----------



## sunnydiv (May 3, 2005)

yeh man

i recommend we make a flash game, where you have to kill CEO of indiagames to go to next level

and then we email him a cortesy copy

then we will make one on bush


----------



## tarey_g (May 3, 2005)

@sunny , lol man , cool idea ,any one who can make such game , i will hwlp him in any way i can.


----------



## tarey_g (May 3, 2005)

ok this is the mail i have sent at   info@indiagames.com 




> hi ,
> i must first congratulate u all for developing a nice/cool  game like ashoka , i downloaded and saw the intro video u guyz have provided ,
> to my dissapointment was the part where u ppl have shown godess kali as a villian boss. well this has hurt the feelings of many of my gamer friends who were really looking forward to ur upcoming game Ashoka . this act was also done in a tomb raider game , but those ppl(developers/publishers) are not Indians ,no point in blaming them. But u ppl are Indians , u guyz shud have thought b4 including such stuff in the game .
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2005)

The screenshots look promising and so does the video. But I agree, that villian definitely does look like Goddess Kali and IndiaGames have a lot of explaining to do here. It's good that you wrote to them tarey_g. We should wait for a response and then decide what to do next.


----------



## shwetanshu (May 3, 2005)

yeah for the mean time search for a flash movie developer, or a better idea by my frnd tel shiv sena or narendra modi.


----------



## tarey_g (May 3, 2005)

@swetanshu ., lol


but remember these ppl only take action if they see any political benifit coming out from an issue.


----------



## pallavnawani (May 3, 2005)

Hi,

I am also going to email indiagames today. If I find time, I may also raise the issue in Chip forums, although as of now I am undecided about that.

Whoever reads this, why not email Indiagames and let them know that they should respect our own culture?

Pallav


----------



## vs_sriram (May 3, 2005)

:roll: Cant believe that Indiagames got back into making PC games.....and they are still using the 3D GameStudio engine  ....which sucks compared to current generation engines...

Anyway,this game looks way better than their previous ones  ...you guys are right about it being a PoP ripoff  ...LOL..when will those guys get creative :roll: ...and the character models suck too...I can produce better stuff..  

Indian Game Developers[for PC,no comments on Mobile Gaming] are eons away from current generation Gaming Technology...I dont think they will improve unless they comeup with their own "next-gen" 3D Engine...

I totally agree that they did a bad thing by putting Goddess Kali as an enemy....IndiaGames are making a fool out of themselves..and they are spoiling our Cultural Heritage :roll:  I've just sent those guys a looong e-mail regarding this....

I hope this game has better AI/Controls than their previous,pathetic games that werent worth our time :roll:


----------



## tarey_g (May 4, 2005)

ok guyz, i got a reply to the mail i sent to Indiagames, doubts cleared



> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your compliment. We guys continue to do what we are doing
> just for guys like you who make us believe that the Indian gaming community
> ...



so its not fair to blame them for this issue , lets wait for the game to release


----------



## sumitava_b (May 4, 2005)

If they r following indian mythology, what is the link between Ashoka and Kali? :roll:


----------



## pallavnawani (May 4, 2005)

Hi,

I have emailed them too about this. If they handle the issue properly, then all is ok. But I still don't like the Idea of fighting Kali. Kali is a Goddess, remember? Have anyone seen a game in which you are fighting Jesus?.

Not to mention the ridiculousness of Ashoka (He embraced Buddhism later in life) fighting Goddess Kali.

Pallav


----------



## sumitava_b (May 4, 2005)

Thats what.....If indiatimes is trying to use a real hero then they must stick to the reality too.....it should be not like that to milk the market they use some extra-ordinary gimmick (like each and every god/goddess coming down from heaven to have a chat with Ashoka  ), if not putting the name of Ashoka in some misconception.........


----------



## shwetanshu (May 4, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> *@swetanshu* ., lol


oye, can anybody ever write my name right    ?? Its written in my siggie, my id is same as my name, then WTF??


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2005)

@shwetanshu ,What lies in front of u and what lies behind u is nothing when compared to what lies within u.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 5, 2005)

Indiagames must be Phirang wannabes. Goddess Kali rocks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shwetanshu (May 5, 2005)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @shwetanshu ,What lies in front of u and what lies behind u is nothing when compared to what lies within u.


gr8 reply dude*ganjataz.com/01smileys/images/smileys/OdBall-thatworks2.gif , but still man pls get my name right, i think a sticky shud be made to display my name


----------



## sumitava_b (May 5, 2005)

I thought we were discussing about some game called Ashoka.. :roll: ...not about the spelling of any tongue-twisting name..  .....


----------



## cheetah (May 5, 2005)

It will be the second indian game i will play.

Before that i have played a game called Bhagat Singh which was a real mess.


----------



## LordZeus (May 5, 2005)

Lets not get fanatic guys.. we are discussing about a made in india game( something thats very rare) remember?


----------



## hikapil (May 5, 2005)

cheetah said:
			
		

> It will be the second indian game i will play.
> 
> Before that i have played a game called Bhagat Singh which was a real mess.



CC Lovedeep, I also played only once

*members.shaw.ca/wenpigs/thumbs/coolthumb.gif


----------



## sumitava_b (May 5, 2005)

LordZeus said:
			
		

> Lets not get fanatic guys.. we are discussing about a made in india game( something thats very rare) remember?



Very true....Indian game developers r just trying to stand on their feet.....Let's not expect much high-end graphix or gameplay in those games.....Be realistic....Hope this industry will flourish well and in the coming decade, we will get classic games with Indian origin 8)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 5, 2005)

Well have very realistic hopes for the game. What Pallav and Tarey however are pointing too is the potrayel of goddess Kali as a level boss or something. That's what they are objecting too which IMHO is justified.


----------



## hikapil (May 5, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> LordZeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right Sumit, Indian gaming industry wil be somewhere else in coming years.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 5, 2005)

Actually I think its a 3d Mobile game, it says that on their site


----------



## cheetah (May 5, 2005)

*Response:-*

I have sent an Email to Hrishi Oberoi (Head of 3D & Console Department ,India Games), I have emailed him as a Blog Team Member for diGit Blog and have raised the issue on the name of the Online diGit Community.

He sent the response .This is what i got.



> Hi Lovedeep,
> 
> We have heard these complaints earlier as well and I can assure you that we
> are not changing mythology at all. The reason for having Kali in this
> ...



Will be published on the diGit Blog tomorrow.


----------



## LordZeus (May 5, 2005)

btw guys, whatever happened to Xtreeme forces?


----------



## tarey_g (May 5, 2005)

Muad'dib said:
			
		

> Actually I think its a 3d Mobile game, it says that on their site



no muad it's not a mobile game , chk their site again , indiagames develops mobile games but ashoks is not a mobile game.


----------



## shwetanshu (May 6, 2005)

Ok Indiagames did bad portraying Goddess kali like character as a villian, so v all r criticising it but wat about all the jokes(good or bad) that are present and are making fun of hindu mythology, v see hardly any jokes on other religions. Wat about these jokes????


----------



## cheetah (May 6, 2005)

One more reply.This time from Vishal Gondal 3D & Console Department,Indiagames Ltd.



> To set the record straight Currently Kali is one of the Boss (not a villian)
> in the game. We have a proper story line in place to define the fight
> between Kali and Ashoka...so don't you worry


----------



## sumitava_b (May 6, 2005)

Where is Lord Buddha in the game? He must come and fight with Goddess Kali to take care of rest of Ashoka's life!!  8) Cool, isn't it?


----------



## shwetanshu (May 6, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Where is Lord Buddha in the game? He must come and fight with Goddess Kali to take care of rest of Ashoka's life!!  8) Cool, isn't it?


 man r u serious ??? u want to see goddess Kali and Lord Buddha fighting???


----------



## sumitava_b (May 6, 2005)

Obviously I was joking, man  ...but dont trust indiatimes. For gimmick, they can do anything. If they can bring Kali in life of Ashoka they can bring Jesus or anyone too  ....


----------



## cheetah (May 6, 2005)

What???
Indiatimes or Indiagames.


----------



## tarey_g (May 6, 2005)

lol @cheetah


----------



## shwetanshu (May 7, 2005)

hope the characters speak in hindi and the subtitles are in english


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 7, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> hope the cahracters speak in hindi an the subtitles are in english


Hmmm...a multilingual version might not be so hard to make.


----------



## cheetah (May 7, 2005)

Indiatimes ????

Man its indiagames.....



			
				sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Obviously I was joking, man  ...but dont trust indiatimes. For gimmick, they can do anything. If they can bring Kali in life of Ashoka they can bring Jesus or anyone too  ....




And Tarey i pointed it to sumitava....He wrote indiagames as indiatimes.....so roflmao at sumitava......


----------



## tarey_g (May 7, 2005)

i know cheetah, but i did't notice till u pointed it out, so credit to u


----------



## sumitava_b (May 9, 2005)

Sorry pals  ...taking my word back...It's indiagames


----------



## Tux (May 9, 2005)

bhagat singh, remember
Greatest game of all time


----------



## cheetah (May 9, 2005)

Bhagat singh was the worst game i have ever played.

The game engine was way too bad..


----------



## sumitava_b (May 9, 2005)

This question is for those who have played bhagat singh......How realistic was the storyline of this game?


----------



## cheetah (May 9, 2005)

I will tell u???

It got only 3-4 levels.

U just have to shoot...No other thing.

The game can be completed in i think 15 minutes.

I think if u buy a pirated copy.Even then u will be in loss.


lol


----------



## Biplav (May 11, 2005)

> I will tell u???
> 
> It got only 3-4 levels.
> 
> ...




i think even if u get it 4 free, u will definitely be anyhow at loss.(loss of valuable time)
and if u got it from a friend then be sure u would be all out to kill him next time u meet after playing the "wonderful mind blowing" game.


----------



## sunnydiv (May 11, 2005)

bhagat singh was cool 

especially (er.. only) the galiyan


----------



## bharat_r (May 11, 2005)

What is the game like ,FPS or 3rd person shooter like Max Payne or strategy like AOE???

I didn't like Bagat Singh game.


----------



## tarey_g (May 12, 2005)

The game sotory was totally wrong, the last level showed Bhagat Singh killing englishmen out of the assembly Building. He never shot a single bullet when he went on assembly mission in real life.


----------

